# Anacharis



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I am wondering, how much does Anacharis help to get rid of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates? I have 15 5-7 inch strands in a 5 gallon with 1 betta and 2 ghost shrimp. I don't have a test kit. Also, it isn't filtered. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Java moss does a great job of helping with water quality, even in low light situations. Anacharis can help too, but it seems to require more light.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

How much would mine need cleaning do you think with this much anacharis? I like java moss but i can't find it any stores near me.


----------

